# Is Peerless Transaxle vented ?



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Have a Peerless 206-545c transaxle, & see no vent anywhere ? 

Do transaxles even need to be vented ? OR just a sealed unit ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

IPLs can be found here:
http://www.outdoordistributors.com/peerless/peerless.html
Your trans is here:
http://www.odref.com/peerless/206-SERIES/206-206-545C.PDF

It wouldn't necessarily have a vent, but in looking at the IPL I'd say (since there's no vent listed) that if anything was going to be the vent, it'd be the oil fill plug (ref# 85).


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank You for the reply.. Mine was just made 2/5/2013

& has NO oil fill plug.. Just an allen for a detent...

I guess if it needed a VENT, it would have been built into the new unit..

The Dana I have replaced has no vent, but does have a rubber fill cap..


----------

